# Bull Shark at Crystal Beach



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

Thought you should see this big Bull Shark that was caught not evenone mile from my uncles beach house this past saturday. It was on Crystalbeach


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

how come the shark does not have a shadow. every thing else does


----------



## mikeyd3 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Pictures*

This fake picture keeps reappearing


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

flash?......if this is true my tootsies are so not touching the water...why have we got sharks so much worse this year down our coastline?


----------



## jake67 (Aug 28, 2005)

yes its a fake pic look at the peoples shadow and notice if it was real there would be a shadow behind the shark


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

The shadow would be at the bottom right. A friend e-mailed me this pic. this morning. It looks real to me.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

troutkiller said:


> Thought you should see this big Bull Shark that was caught not evenone mile from my uncles beach house this past saturday. It was on Crystalbeach


this past saturday huh?

that picture's been going around at least a week.


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

I have seen this pictures too many time already this month..


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

That pic is so photochopped it's not even funny. 
You wanna see a big fish, check out this one that i caught.:wink: 
ROFL.
--Hop


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

trout killer the pic is a fake the sun is on the fish and the people you can barely see the faces because the sun is behind them. this pic has been here 2 times and it not real. call your friend and have a good laugh with him. sounds like he has a good sence of humor.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

OK it's fake but it makes you think doesn't it....


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

I wish these computer aided pictures could assist me in my 5 o clock shadow as well as they do these pics


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Hop said:


> That pic is so photochopped it's not even funny.
> You wanna see a big fish, check out this one that i caught.:wink:
> ROFL.
> --Hop


nice trout dude lmaorotf


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok, I'm sold , it's as fake as that photo chopped trout pic. "Hop"

I'm going to slap my friend in the mouth 1st thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

The trout in the pic is real... 
So was the guy that caught it.
I just did a lil majic to tic off the brother in-law.. ROFL!
--Hop
GG cut and paste!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

troutkiller said:


> Ok, I'm sold , it's as fake as that photo chopped trout pic. "Hop"
> 
> *I'm going to slap my friend in the mouth 1st thing tomorrow morning*.


you might be onto something there - next time your friends send you some stupid [email protected] by email...just slap him in the mouth next time you see him

maybe it would cut down on the chain emails I've been getting


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Actually ya'll are all wrong. That shark is real because I was sitting right behind the dorsal fin. I'm the one with the hat. Now what's up??














LOL!!!!!! Gotcha.....OK.....Maybe not.......Worth a try.....
Steve


----------



## topwtr#1 (Sep 27, 2005)

why is there no drag marks from the shark on the beach or even rope marks on the shark rom dragging this shark up on the beach. I shark fish quiet a bit from the beach and find it hard to believe that this shark could be drug out of the water without having left some marks in the sand!


----------



## dpdogwood (Aug 9, 2005)

According to the helicopter guys that do the fly over along Rollover Pass, there are 6 to 8 foot sharks just past the waves on the second sand bar. Is there a place that may post their pictures?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if you can get the pics - you can post them.


----------



## tlbullfrog (May 17, 2006)

troutkiller said:


> Thought you should see this big Bull Shark that was caught not evenone mile from my uncles beach house this past saturday. It was on Crystalbeach


I got this picture 2 weeks ago. "This past Satuurday" kinda nullifies it.


----------



## kevin122344 (May 25, 2005)

i was at crystal beach last last sunday. rained that day but the gas station owner said some guy caught a 12ft shark off the beach, so i dont know..


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

I have seen the shark pic all over the net, it is FAKE, for all the reasons above


----------

